# Few Pede pics



## richoman_3 (Aug 13, 2012)

just thought id put these pics on here 

ive had HEAPS die (80%) while i was away in europe so have to do a slow return back 


enjoy





cormocephalus sp. strigosus? by richoman_3, on Flickr



cormocephalus turneri by richoman_3, on Flickr



Cormocephalus esulcatus by richoman_3, on Flickr



Cormocephalus aurantiipes by richoman_3, on Flickr



Cormocephalus aurantiipes by richoman_3, on Flickr



Cormocephalus aurantiipes by richoman_3, on Flickr



Cormocephalus sp. by richoman_3, on Flickr



Cormocephalus sp. by richoman_3, on Flickr



Tiger Ethmostigmus rubripes by richoman_3, on Flickr



Tiger Ethmostigmus rubripes by richoman_3, on Flickr



Scolopendra Laeta D by richoman_3, on Flickr



Scolopendra Laeta D by richoman_3, on Flickr


----------



## CheekySod (Aug 13, 2012)

i have never been a fan, but they are some awsome invertebrates! i dident know they came in so many calours


----------



## SteveNT (Aug 13, 2012)

Nice pedes bro, but why did they die during your trip?


----------



## someday (Aug 13, 2012)

looking good i remember catching the small red 1s in the back yard when i was a kid and they kept biting me =( good times


----------



## cheekabee (Aug 13, 2012)

wow man, those pedes are pretty sick, Shame they died. I've actually have found a couple pedes that look like that last one you posted while herping.


----------



## richoman_3 (Aug 13, 2012)

cheers,

@steve, im really not sure tbh, im thinking it was the cold :/

thanks cheekabee, yeah you would of seen the laeta a bit north of melbourne, the green ones (aurantiipes) are all over brimbank !


i used to have about 100 pedes, most of them MUCH MORE spectacular than these, so its gonna be hard to replace most of them that are found in really untouched locations...


a scorp




Liocheles sp. Red by richoman_3, on Flickr



IMG_2412 by richoman_3, on Flickr


----------



## Fang101 (Aug 15, 2012)

Stunning macro shots Nick, very [FONT=&quot]impressive[/FONT]. Shame most of your collection died while you where away .


----------



## Rob (Aug 15, 2012)

Yeah, much like spiders, these guys creep me out. Awesome pics, though.


----------



## jakedasnake (Aug 15, 2012)

Lovely pics as always


----------



## wasgij (Aug 15, 2012)

So sorry to hear mate, I know that must have sucked for you. Good luck with the rebuild mate.


----------



## saratoga (Aug 15, 2012)

Great shots Nick; are most of these Melbourne locals? Any tips for photographing pedes and getting them to stay still!


----------



## rvcasa (Aug 15, 2012)

Use a 1:1 macro w/ VR

Set you camera to Shutter priority if they move a lot and use a fast speed ie 1/250 or higher. 

Set your camera to Aperture priority for non moving animals, so you can get a shallow debt of field (DOF), like 2.8 or so, to blur the backgrounds. 


P.S. an off camera flash would be great too

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## Nighthawk (Aug 16, 2012)

I have to agree with Ron_N_Son here, but they're freaky in a mesmerising way lol. Beautiful colours! I'm sorry so many died while you were away.


----------



## richoman_3 (Aug 16, 2012)

thanks everyone !

greg the esulcatus are found around the more wetter/swampy places around victoria (common in the mornington peninsula) laeta are found in more central vic, and the aurantiipes are found all over melbourne !
to get them still i just put something over them so they crawl under


----------



## ronda (Aug 16, 2012)

Is it even legal to be taking native centipedes out of the wild mate and I'm guessing most of the places that you take them from is protected mate.


----------



## richoman_3 (Aug 17, 2012)

ronda said:


> Is it even legal to be taking native centipedes out of the wild mate and I'm guessing most of the places that you take them from is protected mate.



the only place you cant take them from is national parks


----------



## Snake Catcher Victoria (Aug 17, 2012)

Quality pics, as usual. great work


----------



## RobynTRR (Dec 25, 2012)

Great selection and variety.


----------



## r3ptilian (Dec 25, 2012)

Great shots Nick, you are really gettin the hang of your new canon. I think your'e a bit confused though. This aint AIF its APS haha. We want more herp pics mate, but its ok I'll have some to show when I get back from my road trip after the new year.


----------



## Justdragons (Dec 25, 2012)

this one looks boss. You ever been bitten by one??


----------



## richoman_3 (Dec 25, 2012)

ew steve these are my worst shots, took these ages ago  .... every forum has room for inverts  .. good luck on your trip !

nah never been bitten


----------



## Shotta (Dec 25, 2012)

whoa some nice photos there,they some crazy critters there,do centipedes/millipedes bite?
thanks for sharing and have a merry xmas


----------



## richoman_3 (Dec 26, 2012)

Yeah pedes bite, meant to be bloody painful ...
millipedes just spray stinky crap on you !


----------



## Bananapeel (Dec 26, 2012)

What kind of sizes do they reach in captivity?


----------



## Reptiles4me (Dec 26, 2012)

Good to here you have never been bitten ,I haven't either but I don't keep them I catch the wild ones around my house and move them about 1km away so my mum doesn't try to kill them. I really want one of those giant millipedes that reach around 25cm. A pet store near port fairy had them but they got sold within the hour and by the time I got there all they had left ,invertebrate wise, was Sydney funnel web spiders ,mind you I got there nearly 2 days after they went on sale. Great pics of the pedes they look spectacular ,I think I will get into the millipedes just because the others do bite and from what I have heard they really heart.


----------



## Xeaal (Dec 26, 2012)

Well these are.. um.. terrifying  But the photos are lovely and I have to admit, the colours of these are really amazing. I don't know anything about these and I sure as heck wouldn't want one for a pet - BUT the photos are wonderful and I would definitely love to see more of them in photographs - very surprised at how beautiful are different the colours are. Great work.


----------



## richoman_3 (Dec 31, 2012)

Bananapeel said:


> What kind of sizes do they reach in captivity?



They all vary, the biggest ones are ethmostigmus rubripes which can attain sizes of 25cm + 
Scolopendra morsitans can get around 20cm sometimes too, but they are very variable, some forms only get to 4cm !


----------



## Bananapeel (Jan 1, 2013)

Thanks mate. very cool critters!


----------



## Chicken (Jan 1, 2013)

Poor things get fed every 6 months and are in 1l plastic tubs.. LOL nick


----------



## Gonemad (Jan 1, 2013)

In was bitten by one on the arm while leaning on a Cooper log fence 11 yrs ago when I was pregnant with my daughter talk about nasty sting and headache to match the creepy little suckers, I Remember the pain like it was yesterday. Great photos though.


----------

